# *urgent* very worried about kittens breathing!



## nn89 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really worried, floyd was on my lap and his breathing was really fast, he was sleeping, as was tabitha, and his was 3x faster than hers, im watching him now and they're both asleep and his stomach is still going really quickly, how fast should kittens breathe at rest?! Emergency hospital time?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I no nothing about cats..but if you are that worried a trip to the vets would be worth while..or at least give them a call and seek advice.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

They sometimes breathe faster if they're asleep and dreaming. Do they have any discharge or rattle when they breathe?


----------



## nn89 (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel such an idiot 

I rang up this vetline, with my pet insurance, like nhs direct for pets! I got told to wake him, and if its laboured, and rattly etc, take him to the vets, if hes fine may just be dreaming..

so i woke him, picked him up and the little sweetheart was in such a deep sleep he was fast asleep when I was holding him!! So definately a dream, he's now woken up and playing 'lets run up and down the living room with an old sweet wrapper tabitha has found' - so perfectly fine!

arghh!! He really did scare me, I was crying on the phone as I was so worried!


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't worry about it, you're just a concerned mummy.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Awwww bless! hope you are Ok now! 

Maybe he was dreaming about still being called Florence and having to explain that to a big tough chavvy tomcat in the garden....


----------



## Page12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't worry about! One of our kittens used to get into such a deep sleep u could do anything 2 her & she wouldn't move....she was just a rag doll! My daughter freaked one morning waking us up 2 say she thinks Tipi (a ktten) is dead - not awake, we thought she said Timmy (our son)...only 2 run downstairs & see she meant the kitten! I picked the kitten up, only 2 have little groggy eyes looking at me, and my husband nearly having a heart attack thinking it was our son she was talking about!! We were traumatized all weekend...


----------

